# Easter in Italy



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Easter in Italy

What can I say but just back from a brilliant weeks trip.

Memorable because:
Snow in the Alps
-6 inside the van at Chamonix
heard the cuckoo every day
Snow in the Appenines
The mountain wild flowers
Peach trees in blossom
at least a dozen Herons in the rice paddies
More snow in the Alps
seeing the top of Mount Blanc
Eagles soaring along the French Motorways
Dry roads and blue skys!
Being the only Motorhome in a Eurotunnel carriage again!
Van did not miss a beat

Back to work again now - got the travel blues!

Never mind can look at my photos - see my Album


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

Sounds just great, wouldlike to get to italy more. How long did it take you to get to the alps from the crossing?

Luigi


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

DITTO....have just got back from 2 weeks in livigno (north italy) skiing and had a fantastic time. weather good...... snow on the mountains....sun in the sky.....barbecues outside the van.....traffic at a minimum.....bliss...roll on next winter!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi Luigi

Oscar and I invite you to be a travelling companion!

Rapide561


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Luigi

A total of 14 hours from Calais to Chamonix.

That's a steady 60mph and regular stops for a brew and fuel.

David


----------

